# TUG BBS Issues with new Apple OS



## controller1 (Apr 16, 2019)

Less than a week ago I upgraded my laptop and desktop to Apple macOS Mojave 10.14.4 and ever since the update the Apple Keychain wants to update a password for the site when I click on Mark Forums Read.  It is not every time I do this but it has done this several times each day for the past two or three days. 

BTW this is not occurring on any other website I regularly visit.

Are any other Apple users experiencing this?


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 16, 2019)

I have a Mac Mini and I have not noticed this BUT I do not think I am on the same OS version as you are.  I will double check this tomorrow and post more but in the meantime I am not experiencing what you describe.  In the meantime, are you using Safari?


----------



## rhonda (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm on 10.14.4 but have never clicked "Mark Forums Read."
I do notice lots of website authentication behaviors with other sites since this update although most speed up my login process by completing both the name/password fields with a single click and (new to me!) submitting the login form w/out having to click anything.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 17, 2019)

I upgraded our Mac Book Pro a month or so ago to Mojave and haven't noticed any issues, though I never mark the forums read.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2019)

I believe the forum feature for staying logged in and indicating what has been read since your last visit is related to the cookie stored on your computer.

can likely try deleting the cookie(s) for tugbbs.com and then coming back to the forums and logging in.  usually in cases like this recreating the cookie solves wonky problems of this nature.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 17, 2019)

FWIW: I am still running High Sierra (10.13.6) and I do not see this problem.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm running Mojave 10.14.4 on my MacBook Pro, and I have no issues marking things as Read.  I am able to stay logged in, and all is well in my Tug world.

I'd suggest logging out of Tug, THEN clearing your cookies, THEN restart your Mac, THEN log in to Tug again.  See if that doesn't fix your issue. A corrupted keychain is not all that uncommon.  Googling the symptom may provide additional info.  Good luck!

Dave


----------



## controller1 (Apr 17, 2019)

I cleared the cookies on just TUG, then closed Safari.  Upon reopening Safari and accessing TUG I had to log back in.  I did so and I've received no other such KeyChain issues.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2019)

glad it was an easy fix!


----------



## Carta (Feb 17, 2020)

I've had Mojave for quite a few years...The latest upgrade is Catalina...10.15.3.  It was just installed last week...FREE from Apple.....No problems


----------

